# What is a relieving arch



## WeWillFigureItOut (Mar 29, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I was perusing the 2012 IPC this morning and came to section 305.3 "Pipes through foundation walls" when I found the term "relieving arch" mentioned.  For the past hour I've been searching google for a technical definition of a relieving arch and I haven't found anything that satisfied my curiosity.  Would a the structural engineer of record define what a "relieving arch" is or are there some accepted parameters for this?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## cda (Mar 29, 2019)

Welcome


I have seen the requirement for underground fire sprinkler pipe going through a foundation

Will have to see how it reads

I think it is there so if the foundation shifts, it does not damage the pipe


----------



## cda (Mar 29, 2019)

http://www.inspectionnews.net/home_...inspection/7549-main-waste-under-footing.html


----------



## cda (Mar 29, 2019)

https://www.ncdoi.com/OSFM/Engineer...ter Pipe Sleeves Through Foundation Walls.pdf


----------



## cda (Mar 29, 2019)

And if you want to read


https://www.academia.edu/440367/The_Brick_Relieving_Arch_and_Urban_Redevelopment_in_Ancient_Rome


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 29, 2019)

[QUOTE "Pipes through foundation walls" when I found the term "*relieving arch*" mentioned[/QUOTE]

A sleeve 2 sizes larger and if your on the cheap, cut it in half forming a pipe arch.

Don't know why the code just sez (Sleeve 2 sizes >)


----------



## WeWillFigureItOut (Mar 29, 2019)

cda said:


> http://www.inspectionnews.net/home_...inspection/7549-main-waste-under-footing.html



This is helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## mark handler (Mar 29, 2019)




----------

